# Nissan Consult



## scafidipro (Jan 26, 2005)

Where can I buy a Nissan Consult Service tool? I called the dealership and they were fucking idiots and didn't even know what I was talking about.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

scafidipro said:


> Where can I buy a Nissan Consult Service tool? I called the dealership and they were fucking idiots and didn't even know what I was talking about.


Yeah cause most of them have never used it. Thats one of those thigns you gotta keep your eyes open on ebay for. Other than that I'd have no clue


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I wouldn't get a Consult unless you have several Nissans or work on a lot of them (even then it would be a toss up). The Consult is about $1200 used and a new Consult II is about $5000
I would get the N Probe instead because it is much more cost effective at $499 and works on 90-99 Nissans.

http://www.300degree.com/electronics/nprobe/

Troy


----------



## scafidipro (Jan 26, 2005)

KA24Tech said:


> I wouldn't get a Consult unless you have several Nissans or work on a lot of them (even then it would be a toss up). The Consult is about $1200 used and a new Consult II is about $5000
> I would get the N Probe instead because it is much more cost effective at $499 and works on 90-99 Nissans.
> 
> http://www.300degree.com/electronics/nprobe/
> ...


I almost wish i never saw this reply... I want to get one soooooooooo bad! It looks like an awesome program! I'm pretty much just a back yard mechanic when things need fixing but i hate troubleshooting electrical crap. Do you think this would help? Do you think it would be worth it? It seems like it would just make things so much easier to diagnose! especially all those tricky intermittent problems...


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

The consult interfaces with the car's computer and can access all the sensors. Combined with the Factory Service Manual, you can diagnose problems associated with the engine, emissions, and in some cars the transmission. It will be of no use in diagnosing electrical or mechanical problems associated with any other parts of the car.

Lew


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Actually the Consult can be very useful in determining many intermitent problems, but I am not sure in your case scafidipro with the stall when turning left it will find the problem. 
Also Lew, the Consult or Consult II can be useful for some mechanical issues especially those pertaining to driveability. Have you used a Consult or Consult II before?, because it sounds as though you are not aware of the true versatility of these monitors. 
The Consult II is an aboslute necessity with the 02 and up Nissans and Infinitis because of the BCM (Body Control Module), various LCUs (Local Control Modules), IVMS (LAN) and more advanced CAN, as well as the Smart Entrance Control functions that can be monitored. Yet with all the advanced functionality, these service monitors retain compatibilty all the way back to the 90 U12 Stanza. In conjuction with the ASIST program, this allows for a technician to be more efficient in diagnosis and productivity. Does scafidipro need an older Consult to diagnose his car?, probably not but it might be able to help because the signals and codes which be only temporary could more easily be read. Would even a used Consult be cost effective?, definitely not.
Thus the reason I suggested an N probe instead.

Troy


----------

